# two new kittens



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well as a lot of you guys know i lost fizz my manx Last month while i was at the fair. She still hasnt shown up. Im devastated and she left a hole. I went to the local shelter with a friend the other day not really wanting anything yet. But i fell in love with two kittens, and today ended up bringing them home. No names yet, need some help with that. They're both boys and im drawing a blank here. They are the black and white pair. The tabby manx is fizz  
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry about Fizz 

the new boys are cute


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww super cute!!


 about fizz.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost Fizz Beth :hug: We have a huge coyote population and everyone around us loses their cats. For some reason mine have been lucky. 

The new kitties are adorable, they look just like my neighbors. She named hers Molly and Murphy. I know yours are both male so that wouldn't work


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well we have names, the one with the black face is levi, and the one with the white face os beau, he has a black spot on his chest shaped like a bow tie. I know howoriginal huh?
beth


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

awww.. hopefully manx will show up.. don't lose faith!! 3 years ago my cat of 5 years disappeared .. i feared the coyotes had gotten her , as they had with most cats in the neighborhood and is why our cats are inside at dark, i was devastated!!! two weeks she was gone, then randomly she showed up at the door with a severe back injury from, of all things , a coyote or dog. after a few trying months, i still have her with me today, she turns 9 early next spring


lol your names for the new kitties aren't bad.. they're cute.. levi reminds me of my kitten Fidgit, who lives up in fresno as a barn kitty


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Those are ADORABLE names!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww! What pretty kitties!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks SDK. For awhile i was hoping she would just show up. I am losing hope though. Its been a month now sinse she diapeared, and the other day i found her coller, name tag and all down by the trees behind the carport. I dont know if she lost it first or lost it becuase she got it by semething. It was a breakaway coller so she could of lost it herself before something happened. It was kind of a sad reminder of what most likely happened.
beth


----------

